# Highest Degree in Freemasony



## MasterBulldawg (Jun 27, 2017)

What is  the highest degree in Freemasonry ?  I have my own opinion but this came up because a friend of mine got a letter from a appended body giving him a great honor in that body and said that it would probably be the highlight of his Masonic career but i disagree with that i think its that body pumping itself up.

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Jun 27, 2017)

In reality, depends on rite and culture. 
But in my opinion the highest  is honestly the first  degree.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 27, 2017)

MasterBulldawg said:


> What is  the highest degree in Freemasonry ?  I have my own opinion but this came up because a friend of mine got a letter from a appended body giving him a great honor in that body and said that it would probably be the highlight of his Masonic career but i disagree with that i think its that body pumping itself up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


I believe Master Mason is the highest degree, everything else is appendant


----------



## coachn (Jun 27, 2017)

MasterBulldawg said:


> What is  the highest degree in Freemasonry ?  I have my own opinion but this came up because a friend of mine got a letter from a appended body giving him a great honor in that body and said that it would probably be the highlight of his Masonic career but i disagree with that i think its that body pumping itself up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/03/a-brother-asks-what-is-highest-degree.html
http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/03/a-brother-asks-about-highest-degree-post.html


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jun 27, 2017)

MasterBulldawg said:


> What is  the highest degree in Freemasonry ?  I have my own opinion but this came up because a friend of mine got a letter from a appended body giving him a great honor in that body and said that it would probably be the highlight of his Masonic career but i disagree with that i think its that body pumping itself up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


If you're a Master Mason yourself then you have a duty to know that the 3rd degree is the last & highest degree in Craft Masonry today. 

It hasn't always been this way. Seems to have developed concurrently with the modern Grand Lodge system. Even though, we tend to call it Ancient Craft degrees system.

Furthermore once you learn and grow confident that there's no degree higher than our 3rd, it gets easy to help a Brother & friend understand the Blue Lodge structure.

Outside of the Blue Lodge, there are appendant & concordant bodies that confer and practice side degrees as systems.


----------



## goomba (Jun 28, 2017)

Elexir said:


> In reality, depends on rite and culture.
> But in my opinion the highest  is honestly the first  degree.



Brother Elexir I liked your post the moment I saw it and fully agree with it.

But the longer I thought about it the more it made sense to me.  However, I think the idea of higher or lower is a distraction.  I have long shared with brothers that I believe every single Masonic principle is contained in the EA degree.  Notice I said principle and not every thing.  Clearly there are words used in other degrees that are not in the EA degree.  This does not however mean the principles or teachings of those degrees are not within the EA degree.

I love the first grade in the SRICF.  It is beautiful and deeply moving.  But when I stop and look at it there is no additional life lessons contained within this invitational bodies teachings that I wasn't exposed to in the EA degree.  The title we received after our EA obligation is the same one we have on our last day.

Are there additional degrees, sure.  Do some consider one degree higher than another, yep.  Are they wrong, who knows.  Am I right, no clue.  But I am sure about this: I have more in common with an apprentice than a master.  The moment I think differently I will probably make a fool of myself.

Now forget everything I said and realize the Blue Friars rule us all.


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 28, 2017)

goomba said:


> Now forget everything I said and realize the Blue Friars rule us all.


Now that you mention it...


----------



## goomba (Jun 28, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Now that you mention it...



Their leader is always the one on TV speaking on behalf of Freemasonry.........


----------



## Bloke (Jun 28, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> ...Freemasonry being a science, I am a bit surprised to learn that there is such a limit.. Surely worthy brethren can progress further up the mysterious ladder?..



The Logic is faulted, it connects taking degrees with progress and degrees limit progress. If I was a Buddhist, I'd say Buddha never took a degree, if I was a Muslim, I would point out Mohammad never took a degree, Christian, I would point out for Jesus, while the Master Mason Anders Behring Breivik took all three degrees but was rightly declared unfit for any of them.


----------



## Elexir (Jun 28, 2017)

Bloke said:


> The Logic is faulted, it connects taking degrees with progress and degrees limit progress. If I was a Buddhist, I'd say Buddha never took a degree, if I was a Muslim, I would point out Mohammad never took a degree, Christian, I would point out for Jesus, while the Master Mason Anders Behring Breivik took all three degrees but was rightly declared unfit for any of them.



A Brothers simply said that The number of degrees only marks time.
To be fair, our third degree is only considerd the begining of our journey.


----------



## SimonM (Jun 28, 2017)

Bloke said:


> The Logic is faulted, it connects taking degrees with progress and degrees limit progress. If I was a Buddhist, I'd say Buddha never took a degree, if I was a Muslim, I would point out Mohammad never took a degree, Christian, I would point out for Jesus, while the Master Mason Anders Behring Breivik took all three degrees but was rightly declared unfit for any of them.



I think the point here is how far the degrees can take you into the mysteries. A degree would only higher than the 3rd if it have the potential to take the master mason further towards the Light. 
There are lots of persons who recieve the degrees and never understands the gift that has been given to them, and enlightend individuals who never takes a degree but still understands the Mysteries


----------



## Companion Joe (Jun 28, 2017)

Master Mason is the highest degree in Freemasonry. Everything else is lateral. You can receive grander titles or higher positions, but none of those are possible without first being a Master Mason.

If the SR hadn't attached numbers to its degrees, and if Time magazine hadn't created that "Structure of Freemasonry" graphic with the stair steps in the 1950s, I don't think the "higher" question would ever be asked.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 28, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> Freemasonry being a science, I am a bit surprised to learn that there is such a limit.
> 
> Surely worthy brethren can progress further up the mysterious ladder?
> 
> I suspect that when the Grand Lodge of London and Westminster announced the loss of the genuine secrets they recognized their own ignorance and proceeded no further - awaiting time and circumstance.


Im seriously starting to wonder if you are just messing with us man....its always the same post just worded differently.

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Jun 28, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> Freemasonry being a science...



Alchemic in nature perhaps?  Beyond that... I'm not sure a good correlation between degrees and knowledge attainment can be accurately made.  At least not one that is consistent across all of Masonry.  My limited understanding would suggest that progression up the "ladder" would be directly connected with the drive and desire of any specific brother and thus up to him what light he obtains.


----------



## coachn (Jun 28, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Im seriously starting to wonder if you are just messing with us man....its always the same post just worded differently.


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 28, 2017)

The 3° is the highest degree. Receiving honors like the 33°, OPC, KYCH, etc are honors that body or rite can bestow.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 28, 2017)

In US Masonry, it is popular to say that MM is the highest. However, as noted by Elixer, that is not the case in all Rites, particularly his.

I would be interested to know what body  extended the invitation/honor.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Cheesy answer alert! But it could be whatever degree you feel. If it's the 1st degree and you feel that is the 'highest' degree, that's fine. I understand that since, more or less, you are given the title 'Brother' then. If you think it's 3rd or 32nd or whatever, it could very well be. The reason I say this is because we are constantly in search of light, more light and further light etc. If you define the 'highest' degree by how much knowledge, or light, you've gained, it's safe to say, the last degree you received is the 'highest'.

If your definition is that it's the most 'secretive' degree you've received, that can be the case too. If you're a 33rd AASR, Supreme Magus in the SRICF, AMD, Ye Antient Order of Noble Corks or in the Red Branch of Eri etc, etc...that's fine as well. One thing is true though and that is we are all on the level. Lets never forget that.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 1, 2017)

If I may piggy back on what I was saying, I think we sort o think of it in terms of college degrees sometimes. Simply put, a doctorate degree is a higher "degree" than as associates degree because you've put in that "work" necessary to obtain (or you just paid money and got it as in some cases) or gained more knowledge than the previous degree. Not sure I agree with that necessarily, not saying I dont but its something that may help explain the "higher degree" phenomenon.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jul 1, 2017)

Non-Masons and young Masons alike want to equate degrees with rank similar to the military. That's not the case.
I know the Red Cross of Constantine Intendant General and the SR SGIG of my state. In a Blue Lodge setting, neither means diddly; they are Master Masons. I'd wager that the majority of Masons across the state have no idea what those titles even are, and that includes ones who have taken YR or SR degrees.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 1, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> Non-Masons and young Masons alike want to equate degrees with rank similar to the military. That's not the case.
> I know the Red Cross of Constantine Intendant General and the SR SGIG of my state. In a Blue Lodge setting, neither means diddly; they are Master Masons. I'd wager that the majority of Masons across the state have no idea what those titles even are, and that includes ones who have taken YR or SR degrees.


When I was a FC, a friend asked me, if Freemasons are all equal, why do you have ranks? I thought about it for a moment, and said Masonic rank is not about privilege, its about your responsibility. I remember my answer because, being young in Freemasonry, I silently thought that I hoped my answer was right.... but, yep, I think it is. It definitely should be !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 1, 2017)

Bloke said:


> I believe Master Mason is the highest degree, everything else is appendant





BullDozer Harrell said:


> If you're a Master Mason yourself then you have a duty to know that the 3rd degree is the last & highest degree in Craft Masonry today.


Agreed.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 1, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> Non-Masons and young Masons alike want to equate degrees with rank similar to the military. That's not the case.
> I know the Red Cross of Constantine Intendant General and the SR SGIG of my state. In a Blue Lodge setting, neither means diddly; they are Master Masons. I'd wager that the majority of Masons across the state have no idea what those titles even are, and that includes ones who have taken YR or SR degrees.


Well said Companion, you would know to not show up at a Blue Lodge meeting dressed in Royal Arch regalia. Lol


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 1, 2017)

Bloke said:


> When I was a FC, a friend asked me, if Freemasons are all equal, why do you have ranks? I thought about it for a moment, and said Masonic rank is not about privilege, its about your responsibility. I remember my answer because, being young in Freemasonry, I silently thought that I hoped my answer was right.... but, yep, I think it is. It definitely should be !


Thanks for giving me a perfect way of explaining Masonic rank and titles. Not about an increase in privileges or power, they're mainly about new levels of responsibility & work within the Fraternity. I like it.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 1, 2017)

Sent from Android using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 2, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Well said Companion, you would know to not show up at a Blue Lodge meeting dressed in Royal Arch regalia. Lol


Booty necessarily true, during our installations the principal officers of the YR tend to showup in their regalia, also they come to stated communications to invite brothers to events and they wear their regalia then as well

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 2, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> *Booty *necessarily true...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Dang auto-correct....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 2, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> the principal officers of the YR tend to showup in their regalia, also they come to stated communications to invite brothers to events and they wear their regalia then as well


It will be my duty soon to help out with this, lol.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 2, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Dang auto-correct....


Yup...was driving so i didn't proof read cause there light turned green

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 2, 2017)

[QUOTEhilarious rd22A, post: 180442, member: 14320"]Yup...was driving so i didn't proof read cause there light turned green

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app[/QUOTE]
Lol...hilarious...happens to me too...


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 3, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Booty necessarily true, during our installations the principal officers of the YR tend to showup in their regalia, also they come to stated communications to invite brothers to events and they wear their regalia then as well
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Ha ha, Brother Rip you know what i mean. Those things do happen under special circumstances. 

But normally a YR or SR Mason will drop his rank & titles in the appendant bodies at the Blue Lodge door.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 3, 2017)

What do you mean when you say they wear their regalia to stated communications?  Like lapel pins and/or rings, or Commandery uniforms and chapter collars?  Because I sometimes have a Scottish Rite lapel pin on, but I'd certainly never show up wearing my cap!

As far as inviting brothers to events, getting reports on the activities of concordant/appendant bodies is a regular part of our lodge agenda.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 3, 2017)

MarkR said:


> What do you mean when you say they wear their regalia to stated communications?  Like lapel pins and/or rings, or Commandery uniforms and chapter collars?  Because I sometimes have a Scottish Rite lapel pin on, but I'd certainly never show up wearing my cap!
> 
> As far as inviting brothers to events, getting reports on the activities of concordant/appendant bodies is a regular part of our lodge agenda.


Yep we do the same at our Monthly Stated Communications as far as the occasional invitations and announcements of appendant& concordant bodies events. But we definitely don't allow anything that hints of a Chapter, Council, Commandery, Conclave or Consistory meeting. Though most of the MMs in my Lodge belong to one or another body. Sometimes all of them. 

A ring or lapel pin advertising the YR, SR & Shrine is perfectly normal. Truthfully i think as long as it's a subtle display, it's actually very complimentary to a Brother's good look when he's dressed to the nine in his suit.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 3, 2017)

MarkR said:


> What do you mean when you say they wear their regalia to stated communications?  Like lapel pins and/or rings, or Commandery uniforms and chapter collars?  Because I sometimes have a Scottish Rite lapel pin on, but I'd certainly never show up wearing my cap!
> 
> As far as inviting brothers to events, getting reports on the activities of concordant/appendant bodies is a regular part of our lodge agenda.


No i mean their apron and collar.  SR obviously doesnt wear their caps

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 3, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> But normally a YR or SR Mason will drop his rank & titles in the appendant bodies at the Blue Lodge door.


As a member of both I can attest to this at least in my jurisdiction.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 4, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> No i mean their apron and collar.  SR obviously doesnt wear their caps
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


There's no way that they should be permitted to wear chapter or council aprons and collars in blue lodge.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 4, 2017)

without the 3rd degree you can't proceed to the the other houses in Masonry...


----------



## goomba (Jul 4, 2017)

MarkR said:


> There's no way that they should be permitted to wear chapter or council aprons and collars in blue lodge.



http://www.ramint.org/downloads/FERVENCY&ZEAL.pdf

This is just one example of when it would be appropriate to wear Chapter regalia in a blue lodge meeting.  There are similar programs for the York Rite as a whole were Chapter, Council, and Commandery regalia is worn as part of a program.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jul 4, 2017)

I wear my red coat to Blue Lodge functions from time to time because I am there officially representing the Grand Chapter in some capacity. I don't wear my apron or collar, but I wear my coat and name badge. I don't wear it to random Blue Lodge meetings, only when I am representing/promoting the Grand Chapter.

My choice of lapel pin (and I wear only one at a time) is always YR related at any Masonic event, usually KYCH or Red Cross. The only time I wear a S&C lapel pin, oddly enough, is to non-Masonic functions because I figure it is more recognizable to the general public.


----------



## Elexir (Jul 4, 2017)

Considering this, most people on this thread would most likley fond it pretty odd in a SweRite lodge


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 4, 2017)

goomba said:


> http://www.ramint.org/downloads/FERVENCY&ZEAL.pdf
> 
> This is just one example of when it would be appropriate to wear Chapter regalia in a blue lodge meeting.  There are similar programs for the York Rite as a whole were Chapter, Council, and Commandery regalia is worn as part of a program.


And that specific purpose seems appropriate to my ear, much like Job's Daughters or Rainbow during an installation. I had the idea it was being done for no particular reason. 

In UT, the Mark lodge with confer that degree in the blue  lodge in Mark regalia.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 4, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> In UT, the Mark lodge with confer that degree in the blue  lodge in Mark regalia.


Does UT consider the Mark deg part of blue lodge?



Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 4, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Does UT consider the Mark deg part of blue lodge?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


No. Part of HRA, but we have a separate Mark lodge


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 4, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> I wear my red coat to Blue Lodge functions from time to time because I am there officially representing the Grand Chapter in some capacity. I don't wear my apron or collar, but I wear my coat and name badge. I don't wear it to random Blue Lodge meetings, only when I am representing/promoting the Grand Chapter.


Exactly!


----------



## goomba (Jul 4, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> And that specific purpose seems appropriate to my ear, much like Job's Daughters or Rainbow during an installation. I had the idea it was being done for no particular reason.
> 
> In UT, the Mark lodge with confer that degree in the blue  lodge in Mark regalia.




Yeah if a RAM just showed up wearing chapter regalia for no reason this would be a problem.  I love that you have a Mark Lodge.  Does the charter of the lodge refer to it as a chapter of RAM or to a lodge of Mark?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 5, 2017)

Mark Lodge.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 5, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Mark Lodge.


Im not a YR Mason so im a bit confused.....how does this work?  Is the Mark degree separate from the rest of the RAM in UT?  If so how does the Grand Chapter feel about that?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 5, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Im not a YR Mason so im a bit confused.....how does this work?  Is the Mark degree separate from the rest of the RAM in UT?  If so how does the Grand Chapter feel about that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


The GM and the GHP signed the charter establishing the Mark Lodge. We are subordinate to the Grand Chapter. You may take your degree in your Chapter or the Mark lodge.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 5, 2017)

Oh ok

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## GKA (Jul 5, 2017)

I found the Mark Master degree to be one of the most enlightning, so cool to actually have a mark lodge.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 5, 2017)

MasterBulldawg said:


> What is  the highest degree in Freemasonry ?  I have my own opinion but this came up because a friend of mine got a letter from a appended body giving him a great honor in that body and said that it would probably be the highlight of his Masonic career but i disagree with that i think its that body pumping itself up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


I equate it to high school. Senior is the highest you can go. However, a senior can join the chess club, math club, debate team ... pretty much any extra curricular program out there. They can receive rewards from those clubs. Distinct honors that are real.

But, at the end of the day, they are still just a senior in high school.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 5, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> The GM and the GHP signed the charter establishing the Mark Lodge. We are subordinate to the Grand Chapter. You may take your degree in your Chapter or the Mark lodge.


Nice!


GKA said:


> I found the Mark Master degree to be one of the most enlightning, so cool to actually have a mark lodge.


Agreed!


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 6, 2017)

GKA said:


> I found the Mark Master degree to be one of the most enlightning, so cool to actually have a mark lodge.


It teaches a worthwhile moral lesson, and we have a bit of fun in parts of it. I do the SO part on the degree team.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 7, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> It teaches a worthwhile moral lesson, and we have a bit of fun in parts of it. I do the SO part on the degree team.


Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## FriendshipCube (Jul 7, 2017)

-Master Mason, John Russell Pope


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jul 9, 2017)

Scottish craft lodges may work the 'Ceremony of the Mark' as an extension of the FC degree. By agreement with the Royal Arch we work it only on MMs, and our Mark 'degree' is recognised by the Grand Chapter of Newfoundland and Labrador.

In May 2016 my lodge conferred the Mark on a class of 21 brethren drawn from the other 7 Scottish Lodges in the area.  As our lodge room isn't very large, those parts of the ceremony that required all 21 candidates to be on the floor of the lodge at the same time required some interesting 'logistics', which our Mark Deacon and his Assistant handled with military precision.  It was a most enjoyable evening, with many visitors who already had the Mark from our Scottish lodges , as well as many from lodges under our sister jurisdiction, the GL of Newfoundland and Labrador, who had received their Mark in a Royal Arch Chapter. I am informed that their ceremony differs from ours only in minor details.


----------



## MasterBulldawg (Jul 10, 2017)

In US Masonry, it is popular to say that MM is the highest. However, as noted by Elixer, that is not the case in all Rites, particularly his.<br /><br />I would be interested to know what body  extended the invitation/honor.

The body in the invitation / honor is not really the point. The point is that I do not think a appended body should be claiming their honor would be the be the highlight of someone's Masonic career. But it could also be that I'm a blue Lodge Homer as I have gone through the Scottish Rite but I really don't see what the fuss is all about there. No offense to people who like the Scottish Rite it's just that it's not my thing in the blue Lodge is and after my Scottish Rite experience I have decided not to venture out into any more side degrees.

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 10, 2017)

MasterBulldawg said:


> The body in the invitation / honor is not really the point. The point is that I do not think a appended body should be claiming their honor would be the be the highlight of someone's Masonic career.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app



However, upon more attentive consideration, an honor is different than the "highest degree."  An appendant body honor may, indeed, be the "highlight of someone's Masonic career."  That is not to say that it is the highest degree in Freemasonry. It may not even be a degree, such as KYCH.  This is a reason to ask what the body is, but I understand if you wish to avoid identifying the organization.


----------



## MBC (Oct 31, 2017)

Sorry to dig up an old post,
In England and Wales (UGLE), Master Mason degree is considered to be the highest, as the Grand Master also have Master Mason degree like all others do. 
However, it is not considered complete until you receive Supreme degree of the Holy Royal Arch (requirement of exaltation is 4 weeks MM)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 1, 2017)

MBC said:


> However, it is not considered complete until you receive Supreme degree of the Holy Royal Arch (requirement of exaltation is 4 weeks MM)


Yes, I have heard this and like the idea.


----------



## MBC (Nov 1, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Yes, I have heard this and like the idea.



I found that quite making some sense as it discovers the genuine secrets of a MM which was lost in the Third Degree.
The First Grand Principal (equals to your Grand High Priest, but we have Zerubbabel, Prince of the People being the first, rather than the Prophet or the High Priest) is de facto our Grand Master in the Craft.
And all Royal Arch masons are encouraged to wear the Royal Arch jewel in Craft meetings to display the indissoluble link between Craft and Chapter.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 1, 2017)

MBC said:


> I found that quite making some sense as it discovers the genuine secrets of a MM which was lost in the Third Degree.
> The First Grand Principal (equals to your Grand High Priest, but we have Zerubbabel, Prince of the People being the first, rather than the Prophet or the High Priest) is de facto our Grand Master in the Craft.
> And all Royal Arch masons are encouraged to wear the Royal Arch jewel in Craft meetings to display the indissoluble link between Craft and Chapter.


I like it! As you can see I am a Royal Arch Mason. I really like the AASR but I love the YR.


----------



## Keith C (Nov 2, 2017)

MBC said:


> And all Royal Arch masons are encouraged to wear the Royal Arch jewel in Craft meetings to display the indissoluble link between Craft and Chapter.
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Interesting, here in PA we are to only wear one pin and only one representing the body you are in (i.e a S&C in Blue Lodge)  additionally the only jewels to be worn are those of the currently installed and appointed officers or PMs.  This was recently covered in an article in the GL Magazine on proper masonic dress.  This is variably enforced as we have a few brothers who's lapels look like Idi Amin's military jacket with all the pins they wear!


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 2, 2017)

@Keith C  There’s a big difference in the HRA jewel and a lapel pin. The Tercentenary Jewel is also now recommended for all UGLE Masons.


----------



## Keith C (Nov 2, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> @Keith C  There’s a big difference in the HRA jewel and a lapel pin. The Tercentenary Jewel is also now recommended for all UGLE Masons.



I am sure there is a difference, but the GLofPA only allows items to be worn that are part of the body meeting.  Again, I have not seen it enforced at all, but nothing is supposed to be worn in Blue Lodge from any appendant body.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 2, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> @Keith C  There’s a big difference in the HRA jewel and a lapel pin. The Tercentenary Jewel is also now recommended for all UGLE Masons.


Even in Chapter!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 7, 2017)

The highest degree in Masonry is the 3rd Degree...all the other houses are just Dues cards.....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 7, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> The highest degree in Masonry is the 3rd Degree...all the other houses are just Dues cards.....


Although I agree that third degree MM is the highest degree I wouldn't say all others are just dues cards as this seems to diminish their importance. I would simply say that they are additional degrees.


----------



## coachn (Nov 7, 2017)

The highest freemasonic degree today is the MM degree.  It was not always so.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 9, 2017)

I agree with you Brother Warrior...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 9, 2017)

coachn said:


> The highest freemasonic degree today is the MM degree. It was not always so.


Fellow Craft or Mark Master?


----------



## coachn (Nov 9, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Fellow Craft or Mark Master?


The highest degree for full membership within the Society of Free & Accepted Masons (AKA the "Freemasons") was originally the Apprentice Prime Degree (which was eventually split into the now EA subprime and FC subprime when the PGL realized it was spending far too much time making FCs to run lodges.).  The EA Prime Degree was all that was required to become a full member and Brother within the society.

To run a lodge, though, you had to go through _the master's part_ which made you a "fellow of the craft".  However, it was a degree that only allowed you to sit in the East; it was not a higher degree.

BTW - *trivia* *moment* - Amongst "fellows and brothers" is a direct reference to members (brothers) and those who ran the lodge (fellows).


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 9, 2017)

coachn said:


> The highest degree for full membership within the Society of Free & Accepted Masons (AKA the "Freemasons") was originally the Apprentice Prime Degree (which was eventually split into the now EA subprime and FC subprime when the PGL realized it was spending far too much time making FCs to run lodges.). The EA Prime Degree was all that was required to become a full member and Brother within the society.
> 
> To run a lodge, though, you had to go through _the master's part_ which made you a "fellow of the craft". However, it was a degree that only allowed you to sit in the East; it was not a higher degree.
> 
> BTW - *trivia* *moment* - Amongst "fellows and brothers" is a direct reference to members (brothers) and those who ran the lodge (fellows).


Great info coachn, thank you. I learn much more about Masonry on this forum than I do in lodge!


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 9, 2017)

coachn said:


> The highest degree for full membership within the Society of Free & Accepted Masons (AKA the "Freemasons") was originally the Apprentice Prime Degree (which was eventually split into the now EA subprime and FC subprime when the PGL realized it was spending far too much time making FCs to run lodges.).  The EA Prime Degree was all that was required to become a full member and Brother within the society.
> 
> To run a lodge, though, you had to go through _the master's part_ which made you a "fellow of the craft".  However, it was a degree that only allowed you to sit in the East; it was not a higher degree.
> 
> BTW - *trivia* *moment* - Amongst "fellows and brothers" is a direct reference to members (brothers) and those who ran the lodge (fellows).



Was this membership similar to Amazon Prime?


----------



## coachn (Nov 9, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Great info coachn, thank you. I learn much more about Masonry on this forum than I do in lodge!


Sadly enough, you are far from alone on this.


----------



## coachn (Nov 9, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Was this membership similar to Amazon Prime?


LOL!


----------



## frehm (Nov 9, 2017)

Swedish Rite is very different in some ways. 
The hierachry is obvious, with the X:th and the R&K being the very highest.


----------



## MBC (Nov 14, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Even in Chapter!



But our MEGS doesn’t like it down here to wear it


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MBC (Nov 14, 2017)

There was an argument about a degree called “Master of Arts and Sciences” is the highest degree in Craft Masonry when the two Grand Lodges at rivalry before the amalgamation of both.
This degree is literally the Chair degree (WM), now we commonly call “Inner Working” which is a ceremony but not a degree.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 14, 2017)

MBC said:


> But our MEGS doesn’t like it down here to wear it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


We received a letter inviting us to do so, and when I asked a senior active officer of Province  if that was to be considered an expectation for provincial officers, I was given to understand that it was.


----------

